# Horse sleeping in trailer in trail rides?



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

I've known people who have used their trailer in odd situations like those. They didnt enjoy the fact and didnt sleep half the night because of the situation. It is unsafe but can be done- I suggest the less space they move around the better, so keep the divider- so this way they are less likely to lay down- and I'd keep them tied on a loose lead too. So incase something would happen you have a means to encourage them to get up. 

But frankly this idea scares me!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Subbing ..


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am curious what people say to this as well.

I guess I'm not seeing how it's any different then being in a stall. My trailer is actually quite spacious.

OP, do you put bedding in the trailer? Or is it rubber mats, wood etc.?


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've left horses in the trailer over night. Bad storms, stuff like that, How is it different than a 10 hour trailer ride? In fact probably better, since I can hear and feel anything that happens in the horse part if I'm trying to sleep in the front.When I'm driving, I have no idea how the horses are doing until I stop and go look.

I see ranchers take two horses out for the day. Leave one the trailer all morning while they work the cows with the 1st. trade horses at lunch time and leave the other. They survive just fine and learn to cope with it.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess this teaches them to stand if they don't like to! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ally56 (Feb 12, 2012)

I would probably put lots of bedding down for sure. Yeah, I doubt I would sleep half the night either, but then again, I was up almost all night at brown county thinking about one of the horses getting nailed in the head. I think it would for sure be ok for like a 3 or 4 horse trailer, or even a 2 horse slant load, but I just didn't know if a 2 horse straight load would be enough room in case hey do decide to lay down.


----------



## Ally56 (Feb 12, 2012)

To answer CLaPorte's post, always keep rubber mats in our trailer (I'm not too keen on the idea of my horses standing on the wood, plus the boards rot faster that way) I guess I don't really see he advantage of putting bedding down other than to soak up urine.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I've left horses all day in a trailer and overnight when traveling when there wasn't a horse hotel around. Never had an issue and the horses didn't come out any worse for wear as far as I could tell. But in your situation, I wonder how well the horses would of handled walnuts drumming on the trailer all night.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

KissTheRing said:


> It is unsafe


Because..........?

Like Painted Horse said, how is it different than riding in the trailer for long stretches of time?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I wouldn't hesitate to leave my horses overnight standing in my Brenderup. Like others said, they can haul and day in a trailer without a problem without laying down so they most likely will never lay down in a straight load trailer!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I want one of those sweet huge $$$ trailers that has living quarters and three full sized stalls. Heck. YES.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

As long as you leave the trailer attached to your vehicle, it should be fine. Never load a horse into an unattached trailer, as they're just not stable enough.

I'd definitely put down bedding if I was keeping the horse in there overnight. I'd also take out the divider, so they could lie down. Horses need to lie down in order to get REM sleep.


----------



## qh21797 (Feb 14, 2012)

I to have left mine in the trailer when the weather was horrible! I didnt like it but in some cases they are safer in the trailer versus out of the trailer. 

I do agree with the post above, as to how well the horse would have done with the sound of all these walnuts hitting the top of the trailer....sounds like it was a difficult decision, and it had its pros and cons.


----------



## qh21797 (Feb 14, 2012)

Amen!!! You and me to


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

For a short term saftey issue (storms, loose critters)- we have put the horses back in the trailer. But as mentioned, horses need to lie down for a good sleep.

Also remember - trailers may not have the best air movement. Sweating horses and urine soaked bedding are not the best thing ever.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was hauling long distance with a two horse straight load. I'd been advised the horse could spend the night at the exhibition grounds and which gate was always left unlocked. Got there and every gate was locked. I drove to a campground and parked well away from everyone. This wasn't a fancy place, just parking on the prairie. I got little sleep from the horse banging, but since she wasn't doing the driving she got to stay awake while I got some shuteye.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Just be careful unloading the horse if he has stayed in the trailer all night. My cousin got injured severely when his horse bolted out of the trailer when he opened it after leaving him up all night.


----------



## Ally56 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! Sounds like I should be able to, but I still think I'd only do it if absolutely necessary.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I've been to Brown County and know the area you're talking about - in their defense, that's just one loop of the horseman's area with all those walnuts. That's also kind of "part of camping." You know, being outside. . .in nature. . .and all the stuff that falls out of it. 

Just make a mental note not to camp in that section of the campground during the time of year the walnuts are dropping. The other times of the year, it's one of the prettier loops - nice and shaded, too!

As for horses sleeping in the trailer - not something I'd do, personally, but only because we have two horses and a two-horse slant. . .after a long day of riding, I don't want to lock my horses up into what is basically a metal "standing/tie stall" all night. Even with the windows open, the ventilation isn't as good as it could be outside. 

I'd just take my chances with the walnuts and keep the horses outside where they can turn, move around, stretch out, lie down, get a drink of water, and rest up for the next day.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

i had a horse to get hurt on the trail and had to load her to get home, it was really bad. her stall was kind of dirty and i didnt want her to get anything in the cut so i left her in the trailer untill the next day when the stall was cleaned, she was fine. i think it depends a little on how the horse act while in the trailer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

